# Naija's 1st planted tank



## naija (15 Nov 2009)

So, this is my tank journal. I've finally taken the plunge after perusing as many forums and getting as much as advice as I could. I decided to get a Fluval Vicenza 260 which fits well into an available alcove in the living-room. I've only previously had artificial decor in my tanks apart from a goldfish tank as a child, so I  expect to make a lot of mistakes along the way.

Kit list:
1. Fluval Vicenza 260





2. Fluval 305 external filter
3. Fluval M300 heater
4. Hydor Ario 4 aerator
5. Substrate - Caribsea Eco-Complete, Seachem Flourite Black, aquarium sand and gravel





I couldn't initially decide what hardscape to go with, but got some helpful advice from the forums. I'll show the pics later


----------



## naija (15 Nov 2009)

I finally decided on TGM Blue stone from the Green Machine, it cost a pretty penny but I couldn't find anything I liked from the lfs or nearby garden centres.






I then discover that getting the stone was only the beginning. I wanted to go for an Iwagumi arrangement, and hurt my brain researching the layouts. Finally I came up with this,






Any comments welcome.


----------



## AdAndrews (15 Nov 2009)

Very nice stone, and great arrangement, only thing i would say is that in a big tank, you may need higher rocks to achieve a nice scape', dont forget that the rocks have to stick in the substrate too, and a little bit of the height will be stolen by the plants too.


----------



## Maurits (15 Nov 2009)

Hi Naija,

I can't see the picture with your lay out, shame but seen Adandrews reply I think you need what to do.

Don't worries about making mistake only nobody is perfect, and that's not my name.

One tip because your tank is quit high, put much more substrate in the back than you do on the front, id doing so , in combination with some high growing plants, 

Have you already thought about what kind of plants you want to use ?


----------



## naija (15 Nov 2009)

Thanks Maurits,
These are the plants I've gone for,
Vallisneria spiralis
_Cabomba caroliniana
Bacopa caroliniana
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Eleocharis parvulus
Microsorum pteropus_ (on driftwood)

Update on tank setup,

Initial design










Aquarium sand as bottom layer










Eco-complete...






...followed by Flourite Black






Pictures with the rocks and final touches in next post


----------



## naija (15 Nov 2009)

Not sure if the previous pics were large enough to view  

Here's how I laid out my newbie Iwagumi











The main rock arrangement is too far to the left I think.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Nov 2009)

very promising indeed. 

the main cluster of stone needs to be moved over for sure.


----------



## AdAndrews (15 Nov 2009)

good start


----------



## naija (16 Nov 2009)

Water and plants ( _Vallisneria spiralis, Bacopa caroliniana, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Eleocharis parvulus_ )added,





followed by Java fern and some Cabomba (for fast growth / algae suppression)





I'm now on the fishless cycle and daily dosing with Seachem Flourish Excel. Unfortunately right now the Vallis are turning brown / transparent (is this 'melting' due to the Excel:?: ) and the Bacopa has black blotches on the lower leaves.


----------



## naija (25 Nov 2009)

13 days since initial set-up.





I've added  another Java fern and some other stems, also the melting seems to be easing. 







Unfortunately today I've noticed about 5 small snails. I really don't want them taking over the place as I have several beautiful Nerites in my old tank waiting to move in once the fishless cycle has completed. 

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## AdAndrews (26 Nov 2009)

beautiful! For the snails, you will have to purchase an assasin snail- only get 1, 1 is enough, otherwise they will create another problem if they breed, however im not sure about this, but i think they will eat other snails too like nerites, maybe get someone else to check this, so just incase, dont move your nerites over until Mr Assasin has done the job, then take him out.

Adam.


----------



## naija (29 Nov 2009)

I've had to take out the smaller Java fern, it was failing quite badly with spreading brown patches and yellow leaves AND it introduced small pest snails  . I'm also having some problems with my fishless cycle (more about it here - *Has my cycle stalled?*)
I'd like suggestions regarding additional foreground and midground plants. I'm also planning to put  in some more wood, this time with moss and placed to emphasise the rock formation as a focal point - what do you think?


----------



## betta_246 (30 Nov 2009)

Tank looks great!


----------



## naija (5 Dec 2009)

The tank is finally cycled and I've made some additions.




There's a coconut shell with _Anubias_, moss and a fern (for future more timid inhabitants), I've moved the heater on the advice of *RoughIt*(thanks  ), and I've added a couple of _Echinodorus bleheri_ as well as 3 moss balls.



The Nerites are in and seem quite happy, (the pest snails have earned a reprieve for now)


----------



## naija (12 Dec 2009)

Latest pictures! Since my last post I've transferred all the occupants from my old (non-planted) tank to the new set-up and added some new ones. Apart from the fish and snails there are now 6 Cherry Red shrimps who also seem to enjoy their new home. The Nerites and shrimp have cleaned up the slight green tinge (algae!  ) that the rocks and some of the substrate were acquiring.







The Vallis never really recovered from the melting unlike the Bacopa, and I've replaced them with something from the LFS marketed as 'Dwarf Green Rush'. I've also put in _Pogostemon helferi_ which is acting as an intriguing counterpoint to the nearby _Eleocharis parvulus_.



I'll try to get some shots of the shrimps next time.


----------



## naija (5 Jan 2010)

Latest picture.



Thinking about making a significant addition to the hardscape plus/minus major pruning.


----------



## Dave Spencer (5 Jan 2010)

I love the lay of the hardscape on the right hand side, and the look of the gravel too. 

Dave.


----------



## Nelson (5 Jan 2010)

thats really looking good now it's grown in.can only get better  .


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (5 Jan 2010)

I like the layout and once the plants fill out more its going to look grt. Can i give you a tip regarding moss ball - keep rolling them around the tank as you don't want a flat side on them.
Regards
Paul.


----------

